# Urine Color



## direwolf (Oct 11, 2012)

I know that I need to watch my hedgie's urine and poop for any change. Tonight, she peed on a piece of white fleece and it was very bright. It's the kind of urine that a human gets after they take a lot of B12 vitamins (highlighter yellow color). Is this okay or could something be wrong?

Also, what do different types of pee and poop mean for hedgies? I don't think I've seen a thread explaining it before.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure on the urine color...the main things I know about urine is dark = possibly dehydrated and light = everything's good to go. And then obviously, immediate concern/vet visit if there's any traces of blood in the urine. Here's a sticky that Nancy wrote on poop colors & signs to watch for - viewtopic.php?f=33&t=57


----------



## direwolf (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for linking that over! It definitely helps a lot. Pepi seems to be doing fine so I won't worry about the urine being bright since there was no blood in it.


----------

